
Windows 8 Consumer Preview: Multi-monitor desktop video review  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/120491-windows-8-consumer-preview-multi-monitor-desktop-video-review
======
joenathan
I'm running it on a 3 monitor setup and so far so good, I wish they had
included the notification area on each monitor, so among other things I can
quicky glance at the time and date no matter what I have going on, also the
monitor edge triggers are pretty much shot on a multi-monitor setup.

screen <http://i.minus.com/ibhcFWTFIYaO6d.PNG>

Beyond all that the biggest issue with Windows 8 for me at the moment is that
they didn't include the Windows 7 Solitaire games.

~~~
tresta
Have they finally made it so that you can set per-screen wallpaper? I remember
thinking that that was a really basic feature that was missing in win 7.

~~~
brudgers
My video card driver allows it in Windows 7. The driver can also rotate
display to portrait mode - one of these days I'll get a 3M monitor stand for
that purpose.

------
betty
Although it wasn't well thought out it certainly demonstrated a number of
issues with the new interface.

------
barista
The review itself was pretty lame. Nothing planned or thought out. It looks it
was made in the urge of getting the first report out

------
georgieporgie
Well, that was dull, and the reviewer didn't seem to know much about Windows
(e.g. "only show Desktop on screen 1/2").

